# where can i buy a co2 chamber?



## sanderson (Aug 5, 2008)

If i can... where can i buy a co2 chamber?


----------



## cornsnakejay (Jan 17, 2009)

i dont know where to buy them, but there are instructions to make them on the web.(i couldnt tell you where but a search would bring them up)


----------



## Majestic Morphs (Apr 8, 2008)

How many rodents are you looking at killing at a time??


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

You have to make one.

I hope this works

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/feeder/128997-step-step-guide-making-c02.html


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

Yes it does, hope this is of any help to you.

I made one.

But I now break there necks this is a lot quicker and it's not as bad as you think. 

Sorry if this has upset anyone, but I know my mice are well looked after and have a good life before they die.


----------



## sanderson (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for the links I will have a good look now. I was really looking for something more professional As I am trying to set up my breeders really well. 



Majestic Morphs said:


> How many rodents are you looking at killing at a time??


Erm not sure I will be breeding 4 females so I guess it could be 30 or 40 at a time but is more likely to be 10 or 20 and these will be pinkie and fuzzy mice.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

sanderson said:


> Thanks for the links I will have a good look now. I was really looking for something more professional As I am trying to set up my breeders really well.
> 
> 
> 
> Erm not sure I will be breeding 4 females so I guess it could be 30 or 40 at a time but is more likely to be 10 or 20 and these will be pinkie and fuzzy mice.


pinkes can be put in the freezer.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> pinkes can be put in the freezer.


So can fuzzies. Takes forever in a CO2 chamber as they can hold their breath.


----------



## sanderson (Aug 5, 2008)

Is it not cruel putting them in the freezer?:lol2:


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

well if they can hold their breath then i take it itsmore humaine to put them in the freezer.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

freezing to death might be a bit less humane than holding your breath for a bit.


if its pinkies and fuzzies, use a soda stream.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

or with pinks and fuzzies a quick upside down throw to the floor will kill them instantly, worked everytime for me and i dont think i could deal with freezing them


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

stubeanz said:


> or with pinks and fuzzies a quick upside down throw to the floor will kill them instantly, worked everytime for me and i dont think i could deal with freezing them


Don't put too much "oumph" into it though, exploded pinkie is not nice to clean up.:blush:


----------

